# Rotator Cuff Injury - BPC-157 to the rescue!



## The Grim Repper (Nov 21, 2017)

Tweaked my left cuff three weeks ago thursday during a very intense chest routine.  So, as some of you long-time members here might remember, I did a TB500 and BPC-157 log for quad tendonitis.  I went back to the gym this time a week later, had been icing using NSAIDS with some relief, but I knew well enough, it was game on!
Got some BPC-157, started 5 days ago, using 250mcg twice a day, site injected into muscle.  Today, woke virtually pain free.  Been using very light dumbbells at home to get blood into the muscle and tendons.  Typically slow laterals with almost 90 degree angles in the arms when lifting - at the top it resembles a wide grip upright row/high pull.  If you're not sure, watch Jay Cutler do lateral raises.  Then bent over raises resembling the plane of a face pull.  Two sets of controlled 20 reps of each.  I'm coming back mofos!
Grim


----------



## lycan Venom (Nov 22, 2017)

Oh hell yeah, I need some for my shoulder.


----------



## Viking (Nov 22, 2017)

Great news! I need some of this for my elbows.


----------



## MyNameIsJeff (Nov 23, 2017)

I am a bit skeptical that a layperson can inject the BPC close enough to the injury site for it to exert its full effects, especially for something like rotator cuff injuries. There is a reason doctors use ultrasound when injecting things like cortisol into injured tissues. Something easy to reach like the patella tendon is a different story of course.


----------



## striffe (Nov 23, 2017)

MyNameIsJeff said:


> I am a bit skeptical that a layperson can inject the BPC close enough to the injury site for it to exert its full effects, especially for something like rotator cuff injuries. There is a reason doctors use ultrasound when injecting things like cortisol into injured tissues. Something easy to reach like the patella tendon is a different story of course.



Very true but all of the guys I know who have used this can't rate it higher. So they must be doing something right as they are all more than happy with the results. Next thing they need to do is a transdermal bpc-157 so I can rub my entire body daily with it


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 24, 2017)

MyNameIsJeff said:


> I am a bit skeptical that a layperson can inject the BPC close enough to the injury site for it to exert its full effects, especially for something like rotator cuff injuries. There is a reason doctors use ultrasound when injecting things like cortisol into injured tissues. Something easy to reach like the patella tendon is a different story of course.



BPC can exhibit its healing properties systemically (albeit requiring a higher dosage), so a shot placed in very close proximity to the injury (rear deltoid/teres minor) is quite effective.


----------



## MyNameIsJeff (Nov 24, 2017)

The Grim Repper said:


> BPC can exhibit its healing properties systemically (albeit requiring a higher dosage), so a shot placed in very close proximity to the injury (rear deltoid/teres minor) is quite effective.


I see. I had read that the main benefit is increased vascularization around the injection site, but god knows what else it does


----------



## Victory (Nov 25, 2017)

The Grim Repper said:


> BPC can exhibit its healing properties systemically (albeit requiring a higher dosage), so a shot placed in very close proximity to the injury (rear deltoid/teres minor) is quite effective.



This is what I read. I don't know if it's true but I read it can find its way to the injured site due to the inflammation and the body signals to send everything to that area. Maybe someone else can explain the details or tell me I am an idiot


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 28, 2017)

My injury is subscapularis, my injection site is right near teres minor as the subscapularis is pretty much impossible to access due to its location.  But within a minute after injecting, my subscapularis will ache dully and I'm extremely curious as to what I'm feeling, but I can say that BPC most definitely works.
Worked shoulders and tris last night, mostly rehab work.

* Rotator cuff external DB rotation - 2x12-15
* Rotator cuff internal DB rotation - 2x12-15
* DB lateral raises - no stopping
   (a)20 reps standing DB outside of thighs
   (b)20 reps standing DB in front of thighs
   (c)20 reps 45 lean forward bringing in more rear debt
   (d)20 reps 90 degree forward lean (bent over laterals - keep elbows forward to keep emphasis on rear delts)
Rest 30 seconds
   (a)10 reps 
   (b)10 reps
   (c)10 reps
   (d)10 reps

* overhead seated DB shoulder press 2x12-15
* Rope face pulls 2x12-15

Rope pulls started to irritate cuff, but after a couple sets of rope tricep pushdowns, the pain was gone.  Just overhead pressing and training the cuff directly was amazing to be able to do.


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 29, 2017)

Grim, that seams intense for recovery. Your an animal..........


----------



## K1 (Nov 29, 2017)

I have noticed others speak of TB500 and BPC-157 for injury recovery.

Never paid too close attention to it before until catching this thread this morning...Grim, can you and anyone else that has used both separately or together expand on the topic more?!

Shoulders and elbows have just continued to get worse over the years...Doctors on multiple occasions have said I need rotator on my right and carpal tunnel surgery on both wrists (usually never go back to them after that lol)...But the last year or two it's been to the point that I toss and turn all night!


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm still in denial but I'm pretty sure I've got a rotator cuff injury. I'm probably going to try this method next.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 1, 2017)

I posted this question on another board trying to get info and its pretty much been explained here, so my other question for the guys who have used and had success is do you take the shot IM or SubQ near the problem area?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## odin (Dec 5, 2017)

Wisco said:


> I posted this question on another board trying to get info and its pretty much been explained here, so my other question for the guys who have used and had success is do you take the shot IM or SubQ near the problem area?
> 
> Thanks for any advice



You can shoot them both either way and they are effective. I do think BPC works best injected locally and as close to the injury as possible. TB-500 you can do the same or sub-q anywhere on the body as it goes systematic.


----------



## Martellrui (Dec 8, 2017)

The Grim Repper said:


> Tweaked my left cuff three weeks ago thursday during a very intense chest routine.  So, as some of you long-time members here might remember, I did a TB500 and BPC-157 log for quad tendonitis.  I went back to the gym this time a week later, had been icing using NSAIDS with some relief, but I knew well enough, it was game on!
> Got some BPC-157, started 5 days ago, using 250mcg twice a day, site injected into muscle.  Today, woke virtually pain free.  Been using very light dumbbells at home to get blood into the muscle and tendons.  Typically slow laterals with almost 90 degree angles in the arms when lifting - at the top it resembles a wide grip upright row/high pull.  If you're not sure, watch Jay Cutler do lateral raises.  Then bent over raises resembling the plane of a face pull.  Two sets of controlled 20 reps of each.  I'm coming back mofos!
> Grim


Hi Grim
I'm struggling with both my shoulders due to a rotator cuff injurie avoiding some exercise in the gym allows me to train without Big problem but I Will be happy to try Bpc157 so may You tell me wich brand you used?
many thanks!


----------



## Jim550 (Dec 10, 2017)

Good to hear you're healing brother!  It's amazing how quickly those peps can heal injuries


----------



## Victory (Dec 11, 2017)

ASHOP said:


> I'm still in denial but I'm pretty sure I've got a rotator cuff injury. I'm probably going to try this method next.



I am the same and plan to start it in the new year. I will do the same as TGR and dose 250mcg twice daily to start with and see how that goes for me!


----------



## odin (Dec 19, 2017)

I will be running this combination again as I am having issues now. Not sure who to use but will definitely pick some up soon.


----------



## pharmahgh (Jan 9, 2018)

Ive been using BPC 157 and TB 500 for a shoulder injury for 5 weeks now with incredible results. Of course I wont know for sure exactly what kind of healing it has actually done until I get an MRI but my pain has become bearable and manageable. Much better than it was. I couldn't lift my shoulder above my head level. I have gotten much more range of motion. my dosage is 200mcg 2x a day of each. I have recently started benching heavy again and doing inclines . Incline presses were impossible 2 months ago


----------



## saps (Feb 18, 2018)

Depending on the injury BPC can be a godsend. Most people have done and monkey see monkey do with the dosing. Like TB 500 they're all just copycatting what someone else did. Having done a few runs with each compound I can testify that the magic really seems to kick in when 10-15mg of the compound has been introduced to the system. My first run I did the 250mcg ED like so many and sure enough after a month or so I did notice some improvement. 
Next time I needed BPC I hit it at 1mg ED and lo and behold within a week and half I was markedly better.
Last BPC run I did I hit it at 2.5mg a day, yes half a bottle a day and I promise you in less than a week I was feeling 90% better in that strained muscle.
Now would a single 10mg dose have you better overnight? Not likely. But I do think we can accelerate matters quite a bit by dosing with mg rather than just mcg. Sure YMMV but I have personally done three progressive runs with BPC and each time the higher daily dose produced more immediate desired results.
So yes I can confirm a 2.5mg daily dose did not have any awkward sides. I would feel a tangible tingling at the injection site after that dose level but was nothing worrisome.


----------



## Marky boy (Feb 23, 2018)

saps said:


> Depending on the injury BPC can be a godsend. Most people have done and monkey see monkey do with the dosing. Like TB 500 they're all just copycatting what someone else did. Having done a few runs with each compound I can testify that the magic really seems to kick in when 10-15mg of the compound has been introduced to the system. My first run I did the 250mcg ED like so many and sure enough after a month or so I did notice some improvement.
> Next time I needed BPC I hit it at 1mg ED and lo and behold within a week and half I was markedly better.
> Last BPC run I did I hit it at 2.5mg a day, yes half a bottle a day and I promise you in less than a week I was feeling 90% better in that strained muscle.
> Now would a single 10mg dose have you better overnight? Not likely. But I do think we can accelerate matters quite a bit by dosing with mg rather than just mcg. Sure YMMV but I have personally done three progressive runs with BPC and each time the higher daily dose produced more immediate desired results.
> So yes I can confirm a 2.5mg daily dose did not have any awkward sides. I would feel a tangible tingling at the injection site after that dose level but was nothing worrisome.





That’s very interesting to know. And yes your right, everyone uses everyone else’s protocols of 500mcg BPC ED and 2/5mg of tb500 a week lol. 

Did you pin your BPC at the injured site? If read a few things and people now say it doesn’t actually need to be site injected and it can work just as effective sub Q or even sublingual.


----------



## jlf245 (Feb 23, 2018)

saps said:


> Did you pin your BPC at the injured site?




Also wondering...if you did, what length pin did you use?


----------



## saps (Feb 23, 2018)

jlf245 said:


> Also wondering...if you did, what length pin did you use?


I did pin at injury site directly. I've done biceps and delt/rotator with just a 28g slin pin half inch needle. Those are smaller muscles and I'm lean enough I'm sure it was IM

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jlf245 (Mar 2, 2018)

Did you happen to run a similar experiment with TB500?  I like the fact that you did your own thing and found an accelerated path to healing


----------



## rmtt (Mar 2, 2018)

saps said:


> Depending on the injury BPC can be a godsend. *Most people have done and monkey see monkey do with the dosing. Like TB 500 they're all just copycatting what someone else did.* Having done a few runs with each compound I can testify that the magic really seems to kick in when 10-15mg of the compound has been introduced to the system. My first run I did the 250mcg ED like so many and sure enough after a month or so I did notice some improvement.
> Next time I needed BPC I hit it at 1mg ED and lo and behold within a week and half I was markedly better.
> Last BPC run I did I hit it at 2.5mg a day, yes half a bottle a day and I promise you in less than a week I was feeling 90% better in that strained muscle.
> Now would a single 10mg dose have you better overnight? Not likely. But I do think we can accelerate matters quite a bit by dosing with mg rather than just mcg. Sure YMMV but I have personally done three progressive runs with BPC and each time the higher daily dose produced more immediate desired results.
> So yes I can confirm a 2.5mg daily dose did not have any awkward sides. I would feel a tangible tingling at the injection site after that dose level but was nothing worrisome.



This is true. Although I think some of it boils down to cost as well. For example of you look at TB-500 data taken from uses on horses and dogs...it extrapolates to around 7mg a week for humans. And that's just the maintenance phase.

But if you can get by with less product and still get good results, it does make it a little more affordable.


----------



## johnsnowyo (Mar 26, 2018)

Do you get the insane pressure pain like when cortisol is injected into an area?


----------

